# Jungle, Albino darwin or diamond python?



## snakes123 (Dec 4, 2010)

Im getting a first snake and have got it down to these three. Could you give the goods and bads of each and tell me which ones you prefer.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Dec 4, 2010)

well IMO they are all awseom looking snakes, hear are some cons 

jungles : typicaly snappy 
albinos : price 
diamonds : can be very sencitive to the enviroment there kept in (heating , UV, and so on)


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks. But the price does not matter to me i can afford it.


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 4, 2010)

anyone else? the biggest space i can fit it is 4 feet wide by 4 feet high by 3 feet deep. But still tell me everything ill still like to know everyones opinion.

Thanks


----------



## D3pro (Dec 4, 2010)

If price isn't an issue, get an albino jungle x diamond jag


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 4, 2010)

i know why dont u do some research on each of those 3 snakes then make your own mind up rather then geting biased opinions


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 4, 2010)

ive done years  i just want to know what everyone thinks. and this is what ive narrowed it down to these 3


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 4, 2010)

D3pro said:


> If price isn't an issue, get an albino jungle x diamond jag


 
Im not even sure if anyone breeds them? Im sure they would be to much for me tho


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 4, 2010)

anyone else????????????????????????????


----------



## smigga (Dec 4, 2010)

Not all jungles are snappy and they look great. they would also be suited to that size enclosure.


----------



## smigga (Dec 4, 2010)

smigga said:


> Not all jungles are snappy and they look great. they would also be suited to that size enclosure.



This is just my opinion in the end it is up to you.


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 4, 2010)

Its really only today that i got a big interest in the diamonds but i really what one. But keep the opinions coming


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2010)

that's an easy one... jungles and diamonds dont come close to an albino Darwin!!


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Dec 4, 2010)

well if your NOT SURE if anyone breeds albino jungle x diamond jag, you should do more research.

jungles are not typically snappy. many of them are actually very nicely natured. They love to climb. Diamonds, are sensitive with surroundings and if not kept correctly, will get sick. 

albino's look amazing but moneyu is a problem but as you said, it is not so go for it.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Dec 4, 2010)

ive got jungle and diamonds and am getting an albino darwin from snakernach this season so ur choice


----------



## pythrulz (Dec 5, 2010)

If price doesnt matter buy an albino I have a darwin perfext snake and albinos look bueatiful


----------



## Wally (Dec 5, 2010)

snakes123 said:


> Its really only today that i got a big interest in the diamonds but i really what one. But keep the opinions coming


 
Considering it's only yesterday that you ' got a big interest in diamonds ' I could hook you up with someone. He has a fleeting interest in all sorts of things. Let me know your details, sounds like win/win for all concerned.


----------



## Laghairt (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol



d3pro said:


> if price isn't an issue, get an albino jungle x diamond jag


----------



## Laghairt (Dec 5, 2010)

All three are great snakes, it will just come down to what you like the look of personally.

Do you want to be able to handle your snake? if you do you may want to buy an adult rather than a hatchling so you can be sure about its temperament. Personally I would go with a Jungle. I don't like the look of albinos and have kept diamonds in the past so a Jungle would be new for me. There are some amazing looking jungles around too.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 5, 2010)

Albinos are ugly. I may be the only person on here who thinks that, but you were asking for opinions. Diamonds have a nice personality, but unless they are special, they are a bit dull to look at. Jungles can be snappy, but I think they look the best out of the three.


----------

